# Scared of (neurological vision symptoms) getting worse with anesthesia



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

I am sure some of you have read some of my posts about my neurological vision symptoms that I have been dealing with for almost 3 years now. Apparently they are not related to TED as per the neuro opthamologist/retinal specialist. I haven't found too many others and no one on this board who have my same symptoms so I am almost sure he is correct :confused0033: My retina looks fine and he says my eye symptoms are not that bad.

So now I am scared about receiving the anesthesia since it operates on receptors in the brain... I am scared it will mess up my vision even more. It's already bad enough seeing images after I have already looked away from them, I can not imagine what worsening would be like, nor do I want to know. Now I am thinking I should do RAI, but I know that can make vision symptoms worse too. I am stuck at the moment and I don't know what to do. Is there anyway they can do the surgery without putting me under?

Thank you all!

Candi


----------



## msmanatee (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, you can have the surgery with only local anesthetic, just need to make sure the team has adequate experience, of course. Sorry to hear about this!hugs2


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> I am sure some of you have read some of my posts about my neurological vision symptoms that I have been dealing with for almost 3 years now. Apparently they are not related to TED as per the neuro opthamologist/retinal specialist. I haven't found too many others and no one on this board who have my same symptoms so I am almost sure he is correct :confused0033: My retina looks fine and he says my eye symptoms are not that bad.
> 
> So now I am scared about receiving the anesthesia since it operates on receptors in the brain... I am scared it will mess up my vision even more. It's already bad enough seeing images after I have already looked away from them, I can not imagine what worsening would be like, nor do I want to know. Now I am thinking I should do RAI, but I know that can make vision symptoms worse too. I am stuck at the moment and I don't know what to do. Is there anyway they can do the surgery without putting me under?
> 
> ...


Candi; what does your ophthalmologist say about the general anesthesia? And out of curiosity; have you ever gotten a second opinion about your eyes?


----------

